# hello everyone



## bernard35 (Apr 18, 2018)

i am bernard from usa.i have learnt many things from your projects and there are so many disscussion which help me.i liked to join this group and be the part of this site.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

hello Bernard - what part of the country are you in ?


----------



## Kilo19 (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome, lots to learn here. A never ending supply.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## DavidJackz (May 5, 2018)

Hello Bernard, welcome to you and I hope you are having a great day. I am new in this forum too and would like to learn more about joinery. I am planning to make my own project and that's why I joined here. I want to discuss and ask for experts advise on my upcoming project. I am currently reading blogs right now like joineryplans.com but it's still not enough I need more experience and knowledge that I know I can learn here.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to LJ.


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

you will fit right in bernard.


----------



## BalsaWood (Mar 25, 2015)

Why are there two "hello everyone" topics each very similar to each other except for the name of the person?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Why are there two "hello everyone" topics each very similar to each other except for the name of the person?
> 
> - BalsaWood


I'm with you, Balsa.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Something about the sound familiar and it ended in spam last time. If I'm wrong I apologize now.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

This one too.

Hello this is benjamin martin from lancaster in usa.i loved this site specially i liked projects in this site. i want to join this site to learn and be the part of lumberjocks.

thank you


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

benjamin has been here 26 days

bernard has been here 43 days. Both have one post.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I think the Sheriff said: Git out of my town and don't come back.


----------

